Ask HN: How did you get your first freelance client? - siquick
======
blackflame7000
The first freelance client I ever had was a company that one of my friends
worked for. It was a pharmaceutical company that was storing all their records
in large 3 ring binders. I told my friend that their records could be
digitized and stored on a central database and be accessible on all their lab
computers. My friend liked the idea and asked if I could put together a simple
proof of concept web service.

From there she demoed the prototype to her boss who loved it. She gave her
boss my email and we began discussing features, scope and price. After a
single in-person meeting we agreed to a features set, price, and delivery
date. 2 months later I delivered a product. There were some minor changes that
they requested after seeing the first version. I agreed to make the changed
and brought back a final version. Finally after the system was up and running,
I was paid.

I never really went looking for the freelancing opportunity, it just sort of
fell in my lap. I guess the main take away is always be on the lookout for
business inefficiencies that can be greatly improved by the skill set you
possess and then make an offer and see what happens.

------
doozy
From craigslist, and I ended up working like a week to earn $100.

But it got me started.

